# DutchSeedGrowers - SALE - Get Your Seeds Cheaper



## DSG (May 11, 2014)

*Hello peeps! Our team - Dutch Seed Growers have the best and the cheapest ready to use indoor growing kits - all essentials included! At the moment we have 30% discount to all indoor growing kits and more attractive products like seeds, nutritions and hemp medicine so hurry up !*

*Also the most popular seeds from all over the world seed banks at the best price, fast delivery. All orders are dispatched already on next day directly to your provided address.*

_*See you at dutchseedgrowers.com !*_​


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

Since you posted this in the correct section and it is Seed related I approved your post.  
Welcome to MP.


----------

